
What I've learned since quitting Elm - ff_
https://qiita.com/kimagure/items/93a42d67a8833f99fe2e
======
plainOldText
Upon reading the post, I realized how click-baity the title really is.

There’s only a brief statement about Elm, in the beginning, describing why the
author has quit using Elm, and then:

> In this post, I'll just highlight some of the most important things I've
> learned since the beginning of 2016 by using PureScript.

Quitting Elm has little relevance to what the author has learned about
PureScript.

I guess the title could’ve just simply been _What I learned in PureScript_

~~~
star-techate
You can learn things in one language that you might as easily learn in
another. The argument here is that you _wouldn 't_ learn these things from
Elm.

------
AzzieElbab
Anyone getting deeper and deeper into fp is destined to end up with Haskell or
purescript. No matter if you start with elm, scala, elixir or reason. Then, of
course you work with Haskell for a bit and end up going back to whatever you
started with unless your work in PL research or similar

~~~
Touche
Reminder that lisps are FP too.

~~~
kjeetgill
Depends on which lisp and who you ask.

For many, functional programming is just as much about expressive type
systems, purity, and immutability as is about robust first-class funtions and
higher order functions.

Lisp is like the python version of Haskell (as compared to Java I guess?) It's
a rough metaphor but I think it makes enough sense.

~~~
Touche
I know that many today use "functional" to mean ML-derived languages but that
definition is incorrect.

Lisps are not very much like Haskell at all, and have different goals. Which
is why today's ML-centric worldview of functional programming so often forgets
about them.

------
xrd
Qiita is a really interesting Japanese alternative to StackOverflow. It's rare
someone writes something in English, but fun to practice your Japanese and
technical Japanese is often cleaner and easier to understand than written or
heaven forbid spoken colloquial Japanese.

~~~
allover
Oh I guess that explains why the 'break-word' word-wrapping. I thought it was
an odd choice!

~~~
yellowapple
Yeah, I was losing my mind trying to read that. Now it makes sense in context,
but still.

------
leshow
I feel like I went through all of the same frustrations as the OP starting
from Elm. It's a fun language, but the restrictions the bdfl puts in place
make you quickly outgrow it.

------
raffomania
I'm using elm so I don't have to learn any of these things. I enjoy knowing
almost all parts of the language. Also, in 95% of the cases, it provides
enough flexibility to solve the task at hand.

~~~
throwaway237468
The problem is in the last 5% though. If Evan thinks it's a bad idea or
requires more thought, you literally can't do it. The websocket package is
currently being held hostage because he wants to improve the API. Since you
can't include native code even in private projects now, you can't fork and fix
numerous bugs that have an open PR for 2 years+. That means I have to stick
with 0.18 which has several compiler bugs because 0.18 is not gonna get a
bugfix release.

~~~
atrilumen
I say keep Elm weird, and _simple_. Just use socket.io with ports and chill.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
I don't know if you inteded this, but in many contexts telling a person to
"chill" is implicitly insulting.

You may find it distracts from whatever technical point you were trying to
make.

~~~
atrilumen
Fair point. I'm just saying, maybe don't get too hung up on it. Just use ports
and move on. I don't see why this is ever a big deal with Elm.

~~~
eckza
Right now, “Elm is Bad” is the new “Javascript is Bad”. It’ll blow over when
it gets trendy to whine about something else.

~~~
always_good
It's a good demonstration of how nobody can resist a good lynch mob no matter
how ridiculous the topic.

It's absolutely hilarious how Elm of all things was the #1 enemy of HN the
last couple days. A language just about nobody uses (except me).

Yet suddenly everyone is just three degrees away from someone else who was
irreparably _wronged_ by Elm's creator. People coming out of the woodwork to
show that they, too, are offended by such reprehensible behavior like removing
a couple features from a programming language.

Web developers are literally the most oppressed people on the planet. This
Evan guy messed with the wrong motherfuckers!

~~~
eckza
What's even MORE hilarious, to me, is how Elm was the #1 Best Thing Ever for
about a week sometime last winter, which is why I got into it in the first
place.

It's a great language. The community has been nothing but stellar to me - a
complete novice at not just FP, but also JS and web in general.

The entitlement is unreal. "How DARE you create this great free thing, and
have the AUDACITY to make it work the way you want it to?!"

------
purplezooey
Why is everyone talking about some email client from the early 90s. Switch to
pine if you don't like elm.

------
pq0ak2nnd
Man I need to do a sudo apt upgrade on my brain: I read the title and thought
he was talking about ELM the email client, and was like: yeah, we all stopped
using that in the early 90's when zmail showed up.

~~~
Existenceblinks
Every single Elm language thread there exists at least a person makes joke of
ELM email client. And then somewhere there exists Elm developers make fun of
those people.

~~~
pq0ak2nnd
i'm new here and learning that HN is more serious than /. or reddit. probably
because people here refrain from posting obvious / useless comments like mine.
getting the hang of it...

~~~
Existenceblinks
I'm also new :) and didn't intent to discount any comment (it's not useless)

I agree that HN is quite serious, that's why I rarely comment. I'm actually a
fun person lol

------
MBCook
OT: I’ve never seen this before, but for some reason when reading this on my
phone the line breaks are... anywhere. In the middle of words in places that
make no sense.

“... spare time trying o

ut Elm, to render...”

It’s basically unreadable without Safari’s reader mode.

~~~
aaaaaaaaaab
Cause:

    
    
        word-break: break-all

~~~
philipov
It certainly did break-all of it!

------
johnklos
You tricked me. I thought this was about the email client named Elm.

